# Why is god so mean? (if you believe him)



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 3, 2012)

We all know he is mean (don't lie....it's a sin that will send you to hell since he's so rude).

Now I'm going to hell for saying that... eh I tried and failed....


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 3, 2012)

well, nature is mean. Think about how an owl hunts its prey, or bugs that you step on everyday.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 3, 2012)

God doesn't need us for energy like a owl needs his prey. I try my hardest to avoid stepping on bugs lol (it's true). Besides, people don't create bugs to step on them like god does to us. And yes nature is mean, but (according to christianity) god created nature.... so why did he make nature so mean?


----------



## sso (Jan 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> We all know he is mean (don't lie....it's a sin that will send you to hell since he's so rude).
> 
> Now I'm going to hell for saying that... eh I tried and failed....



if you believe him?

i dont remember god saying anything, always been people saying he said this and that.

you do believe everything people say?


so how is god mean?

in what ways ?


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 3, 2012)

to me god is not mean at all, he is very strict though. i believe that when something bad happens to any of us it because GOD wants to test us and see if we are faithful and true to him. There are people out there that the minute something bad happens or it doesnt go their way, immediately they start putting god down or look away from GOD. Ive come to realize that the best way is not my way but GODs way.


----------



## sso (Jan 3, 2012)

... i always find this funny..

blaming god or thinking god has anything to do with our lives (apart from perhaps starting it all lol)


people do shit, 

people are bad and good.

all actions come from that (or nature, which is basically like a clockwork really...not to be blamed.. (and im talking of animals as people(mjeh discussion for another day..)


thinking god has anything to do with it? (or the devil?)

well.

then some of your actions are controlled and some thoughts are not yours.

and some are gods and some are the devils.

and you are basically saying "IM A GIANT CHESSBOARD FOR THE GOD AND THE DEVIL"

and you just took free will right out the window (its not free will, if an OMNIPOTENT MASTER MIND is always Influencing your actions)


and you just took all blame right out of the window and all guilt and made shame just a redundant torture devise (to amuse god?)

cause

if you blame or thank god for everything?

then its all on him.

everything.

this might as well be a movie.

its like believing in fate its basically saying

"i dont understand shit whats happened to me or why, im clueless, so it has to have been fate. or god or the devil, im not responsible for any of it" (how could you? with an OMNIPOTENT being mucking around in the backscenery? )

nah, doesnt make sense.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 3, 2012)

sso said:


> if you believe him?
> 
> i dont remember god saying anything, always been people saying he said this and that.
> 
> ...


By saying "if you believe him" I mean that if you believe in him, why is the god of your beliefs so mean...I'm also speaking of the christian god.

I don't believe everything people say.... but IF the bible is right, why is god so mean? 

One example of how god is mean is by even creating a hell for us to go to.... or even creating us knowing that most of us would spend eternity in flames.... Do you see how mean that is or are you just gonna ask a irrelevant question? .


----------



## sso (Jan 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> By saying "if you believe him" I mean that if you believe in him, why is the god of your beliefs so mean...I'm also speaking of the christian god.
> 
> I don't believe everything people say.... but IF the bible is right, why is god so mean?
> 
> One example of how god is mean is by even creating a hell for us to go to.... or even creating us knowing that most of us would spend eternity in flames.... Do you see how mean that is or are you just gonna ask a irrelevant question? .


yes, except that hell as an idea came into being Long after jesus left.

the original hell, was just a place were the jews dumped the bodies of condemned criminals. (i forget its actual jewish name)

according to some texts jesus believed in reincarnation (As was common at that time)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 3, 2012)

sso said:


> ... i always find this funny..
> 
> blaming god or thinking god has anything to do with our lives (apart from perhaps starting it all lol)
> 
> ...


There is no free will. I thought we discussed this.... no wait... that was with tyler on another thread... look up the free will thread to learn more.


----------



## sso (Jan 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> There is no free will. I thought we discussed this.... no wait... that was with tyler on another thread... look up the free will thread to learn more.


lol, nah, 

no free will?

give me the relevant idea that made you believe this.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 3, 2012)

sso said:


> yes, except that hell as an idea came into being Long after jesus left.
> 
> the original hell, was just a place were the jews dumped the bodies of condemned criminals. (i forget its actual jewish name)
> 
> according to some texts jesus believed in reincarnation (As was common at that time)


So what is the point of jesus if there is no hell? 

How about simple things like making many of us live horrible lives? That seems pretty messed up to me. Or not giving us free will, that's messed up too. Or how about making it morally ok to own slaves and whip them?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 3, 2012)

sso said:


> lol, nah,
> 
> no free will?
> 
> give me the relevant idea that made you believe this.


According to christianity, god wrote the book of life, hence us not having free will since he didn't give us a chance to write a paragraph lol.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 3, 2012)

God wrote the book?..... MEN wrote the book why do you think there is so much wrath and war in the book?What is the creature that both loves and hates so passionately as this GOD thats portrayed?Where the wrath and kindness are so capriciously given unto individuals throughout the Bible.The distance between that love and hate are no more than the width of paper, yet is suppose to be retribution from an all knowing and all powerful yet infinitely patient creator?.Sounds very humanistic to me.Mankind is Mean as fuck!But we can match that evil with our love and then some.
So why is God mean?Hmmmmmm makes one think about the authors of that book alot more.


----------



## sso (Jan 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So what is the point of jesus if there is no hell?
> 
> How about simple things like making many of us live horrible lives? That seems pretty messed up to me. Or not giving us free will, that's messed up too. Or how about making it morally ok to own slaves and whip them?


the point of jesus according to some, was to be a messenger, i would say messenger of love (if you havent got love, you havent got anything (jesus said that))

making many of us live horrible lives?

people do that. to people. god has nothing to do with that.

if you hadnt got free will, you wouldnt be able to control when you went to the bathroom. 

who said it was ever morally ok to own slaves? people did, and wrote it down, attributing such to god is rather foolish.



Hepheastus420 said:


> According to christianity, god wrote the book of life, hence us not having free will since he didn't give us a chance to write a paragraph lol.


*according to some ideas that were had by christian people..
*
and anyways, just because you were raised under a certain religion, does not make it the ultimate truth.

and btw, if you have no free will, then you have no choice but to write what you do

and i have no choice in writing what i do.

making this entire affair rather pointless, why bother?

oh wait, we have no free will and have to continue.

so what does that make suicides?

god made them do it?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> We all know he is mean (don't lie....it's a sin that will send you to hell since he's so rude).
> 
> Now I'm going to hell for saying that... eh I tried and failed....


Because when your bible was written , the things you class as being mean today were not classed as being mean back in those days .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> We all know he is mean


*flips the pages of your bible to the NT*

...there


----------



## mak (Jan 3, 2012)

bestbuds09 said:


> to me god is not mean at all, he is very strict though. i believe that when something bad happens to any of us it because GOD wants to test us and see if we are faithful and true to him. There are people out there that the minute something bad happens or it doesnt go their way, immediately they start putting god down or look away from GOD. Ive come to realize that the best way is not my way but GODs way.


i question that if i was to do something,i would fail at the test.

what if i did something i thought was right?

say,if i saved a very beautiful/radiant/innocent person,but in the process an evil/mean/rotten soul had to be taken out of this world?..did i fail?

if i wasnt raised on religion,and continue not to go to church,does that mean i dont believe? 

if a dog killed my dog that i loved and still love till my death,and is a mean ruthless animal that may hurt a child one day,am i wrong if i take that animal out of existance?

too many variables and cursed with too many questions in my head.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey, Hep! I think TSH is on to something a few posts ago (gives me no pleasure to admit this), the Abrahamic god is so harsh because that was the zeitgeist in the era in which the bible was written. Ruling men back then (not so different now) was done by fear as opposed to respect or democratic consensus, individual rights didn't mean much if it was even a widely held concept. The only way such ludicrous dogma could be accepted is by fear, follow/believe this or you'll be set on fire for eternity. Dawkins starts his book, The God Delusion, with an accurate description of this: 

"The God of the Old Testament is arguably the most unpleasant character in all fiction: jealous and proud of it; a petty, unjust, unforgiving control-freak; a vindictive, bloodthirsty ethnic cleanser; a misogynistic, homophobic, racist, infanticidal, genocidal, filicidal, pestilential, megalomaniacal, sadomasochistic, capriciously malevolent bully..."


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Hep! I think TSH is on to something a few posts ago (gives me no pleasure to admit this), the Abrahamic god is so harsh because that was the zeitgeist in the era in which the bible was written. Ruling men back then (not so different now) was done by fear as opposed to respect or democratic consensus, individual rights didn't mean much if it was even a widely held concept. The only way such ludicrous dogma could be accepted is by fear, follow/believe this or you'll be set on fire for eternity. Dawkins starts his book, The God Delusion, with an accurate description of this:
> 
> "The God of the Old Testament is arguably the most unpleasant character in all fiction: jealous and proud of it; a petty, unjust, unforgiving control-freak; a vindictive, bloodthirsty ethnic cleanser; a misogynistic, homophobic, racist, infanticidal, genocidal, filicidal, pestilential, megalomaniacal, sadomasochistic, capriciously malevolent bully..."




...sounds like 'old selves'. ...oh, and the cat...someone should put him back in the bag


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> God wrote the book?..... MEN wrote the book why do you think there is so much wrath and war in the book?What is the creature that both loves and hates so passionately as this GOD thats portrayed?Where the wrath and kindness are so capriciously given unto individuals throughout the Bible.The distance between that love and hate are no more than the width of paper, yet is suppose to be retribution from an all knowing and all powerful yet infinitely patient creator?.Sounds very humanistic to me.Mankind is Mean as fuck!But we can match that evil with our love and then some.
> So why is God mean?Hmmmmmm makes one think about the authors of that book alot more.


I understand and agree with you.... but I clearly said "if you believe in him".... and that means that you must believe in the bible and that the bible is the word of god.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 3, 2012)

sso said:


> the point of jesus according to some, was to be a messenger, i would say messenger of love (if you havent got love, you havent got anything (jesus said that))
> 
> making many of us live horrible lives?
> 
> ...


Yes.... hence the reason I am saying he is so mean.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 3, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> Because when your bible was written , the things you class as being mean today were not classed as being mean back in those days .


Congrats sativa... you had the first real answer for this thread.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 3, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Hep! I think TSH is on to something a few posts ago (gives me no pleasure to admit this), the Abrahamic god is so harsh because that was the zeitgeist in the era in which the bible was written. Ruling men back then (not so different now) was done by fear as opposed to respect or democratic consensus, individual rights didn't mean much if it was even a widely held concept. The only way such ludicrous dogma could be accepted is by fear, follow/believe this or you'll be set on fire for eternity. Dawkins starts his book, The God Delusion, with an accurate description of this:
> 
> "The God of the Old Testament is arguably the most unpleasant character in all fiction: jealous and proud of it; a petty, unjust, unforgiving control-freak; a vindictive, bloodthirsty ethnic cleanser; a misogynistic, homophobic, racist, infanticidal, genocidal, filicidal, pestilential, megalomaniacal, sadomasochistic, capriciously malevolent bully..."


agreed... rep for you bud.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 3, 2012)

because early controlling mean old men made up god to instill fear and to control people... and they were pretty mean and controlling. hence mean and controlling god.

open your mind, free your mind, and you free yourself


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 3, 2012)

I am my own god, so are you. We created this god thing out of nothing because we couldn't comprehend anything. And some of us jumped on this and created popes and clergymen to spread fear and keep us down.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

its parallell 11 demension but to travel u have to play buy the rules if you dont you get pushed down to level one. the puzzle wont fit threw the hole..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Farfenugen said:


> I am my own god, so are you. We created this god thing out of nothing because we couldn't comprehend anything. And some of us jumped on this and created popes and clergymen to spread fear and keep us down.


So whether or not we created god, he is still very mean.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So whether or not we created god, he is still very mean.


he warned your parrents and because your grandparents might of messed up you live that torment you have to fix what went wrong a few generations back, it follows the offspring, even if your good you have to fix the patern... free will


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 3, 2012)

stop lieing to our children, tell them the truth when they ask what happens when you die... NOBODY KNOWS.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

i do know my friend was dead three minutes the he wanted to die he sead he had left to a place of piece n he couldnt stop smilling the copss mistaked him for a hi speed chace n held him at gun point he was like what the fuck n made a move like hey you guys got the wrong guy a rookie shot him 5 times in the neck chest white american back hoe driver for goverment, mistaken person he fell doesnt remember much but him going into the light as i cliped he told me years later man i was thier its like i cant explain it... his wife told me YOU BETTER WAKE THE FUCK UP.. he told her im tired let me go< SHE SEAD YOU SON OF A BITCH YOU BETTER WAKE UP YOUCANT LEAVE ME OR THE KIDS.. he sead he had to come back of the kids they were still young he woke up some nurse standing over him Breath you need to breath chorchole in his lungs he breathed it hurt so bad he told me for 10 hours she stand over him BREATH YOUR NOT BREATHING.. n another of my friends grandfather old as fuck couldnt c his son died police oficer of cancer the man was to old to know his son died no one told him they were scared he would react he never talked he was like an ornimant in the house blind so old but his day came he sead to his family take care of so n so but nick is wating for me.. the hadnt sead a word in years he was on his death bed how the fuck did he know nick was dead n he stoped breathing... well im not gona argue with anyone.. thats just my experiance...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 3, 2012)

i dont understand what you just said thump lol. are you saying you know what happens when you die or something?


if thats your pic, nice looking garden btw


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

im drinking dont listen to me lolz just let me key the strokes.. on the tablet that is.. but no thats just what i heard n i believe it.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 4, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i do know my friend was dead three minutes the he wanted to die he sead he had left to a place of piece n he couldnt stop smilling the copss mistaked him for a hi speed chace n held him at gun point he was like what the fuck n made a move like hey you guys got the wrong guy a rookie shot him 5 times in the neck chest white american back hoe driver for goverment, mistaken person he fell doesnt remember much but him going into the light as i cliped he told me years later man i was thier its like i cant explain it... his wife told me YOU BETTER WAKE THE FUCK UP.. he told her im tired let me go< SHE SEAD YOU SON OF A BITCH YOU BETTER WAKE UP YOUCANT LEAVE ME OR THE KIDS.. he sead he had to come back of the kids they were still young he woke up some nurse standing over him Breath you need to breath chorchole in his lungs he breathed it hurt so bad he told me for 10 hours she stand over him BREATH YOUR NOT BREATHING.. n another of my friends grandfather old as fuck couldnt c his son died police oficer of cancer the man was to old to know his son died no one told him they were scared he would react he never talked he was like an ornimant in the house blind so old but his day came he sead to his family take care of so n so but nick is wating for me.. the hadnt sead a word in years he was on his death bed how the fuck did he know nick was dead n he stoped breathing... well im not gona argue with anyone.. thats just my experiance...


i hope u can understand it know... i spell checked a lil


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 9, 2012)

Come on people, are you all that insane? God is an invention by man to make sense of the unknown. Sins are just the morality clause written by priests and prophets in order to control the rest of us. It's all fear. Believe in my god or we'll burn you at the stake. Don't blaspheme or we'll behead you. Pay tribute to us so that our bishops and popes can sit on gold thrones and fuck little kids.

Apes, apes apes...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> We all know he is mean (don't lie....it's a sin that will send you to hell since he's so rude).
> 
> Now I'm going to hell for saying that... eh I tried and failed....


why are the people who don't believe so fascinated? God isn't mean. get to know him and maybe you will see what we are talking about. getting to know him is the key here brother


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2012)

i just read this thread again LOL idk why
it never, NEVER ceases to amaze me how many non-believers are obsessed with religion and God. it's like they really want to believe and they are secretly looking for someone to explain everything so it makes sense to them?

does anyone else get this feeling? i mean i have no interest in NASCAR so i stay away from it. i don't drone on and on about how boring it is etc. i don't give it a second thought because it's not a part of my life. 

it's like atheist have to challenge believers everyday. why? don't you have enough going on in your life that's satisfying? i wouldn't try to convert you, i would never think of coming on here to try to make you look or feel like an idiot. i wonder what it is that makes you think you need to do the same thing


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So whether or not we created god, he is still very mean.


God does not have humans feelings 
He gives us those feelings so we can hate or love 
The God is not a human 
He created humans and feelings 
Stop saying that God is mean ,
You think he is because you keep looking at only the successful people and forget about the other people in South Africa or the people who are Sick or dead so you may think God that you still have feelings and that you still alive hope you can see this message


----------



## baveburrs (Jul 18, 2018)

god is as mean/nice as your attitude is


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Farfenugen said:


> Come on people, are you all that insane? God is an invention by man to make sense of the unknown. Sins are just the morality clause written by priests and prophets in order to control the rest of us. It's all fear. Believe in my god or we'll burn you at the stake. Don't blaspheme or we'll behead you. Pay tribute to us so that our bishops and popes can sit on gold thrones and fuck little kids.
> 
> Apes, apes apes...


Than every single person in the world was created by his own God? that will be at least a 50000000000000Gods?


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

baveburrs said:


> god is as mean/nice as your attitude is


Thats why you should Pray


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So whether or not we created god, he is still very mean.


Because you keep looking at the successful people and forget about that the other


----------



## baveburrs (Jul 18, 2018)

Youssef2101 said:


> Thats why you should Pray


i dont believe in god


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 18, 2018)

bestbuds09 said:


> to me god is not mean at all, he is very strict though. i believe that when something bad happens to any of us it because GOD wants to test us and see if we are faithful and true to him. There are people out there that the minute something bad happens or it doesnt go their way, immediately they start putting god down or look away from GOD. Ive come to realize that the best way is not my way but GODs way.


so god allows evil in our lives?


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

baveburrs said:


> i dont believe in god


God does not have humans feelings 
He gives us those feelings so we can hate or love
The God is not a human 
He created humans and feelings 
Stop saying that God is mean ,
You think he is because you keep looking at only the successful people and forget about the other people in South Africa or the people who are Sick or dead so you may think God that you still have feelings and that you still alive hope you can see this message


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 18, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> why are the people who don't believe so fascinated? *God isn't mean*. get to know him and maybe you will see what we are talking about. getting to know him is the key here brother





Youssef2101 said:


> God does not have humans feelings
> He gives us those feelings so we can hate or love
> The God is not a human
> He created humans and feelings
> ...


maybe *mean* isn't the correct word.

would you all agree God allows evil and is ultimately responsible for it?


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> maybe *mean* isn't the correct word.
> 
> would you all agree God allows evil and is ultimately responsible for it?[/QUOTIn
> 
> ...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 18, 2018)

why do 2nd graders always quote me? people act like they have never seen a forum or quote button


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

So we all chose to be better 


Sour Wreck said:


> so god allows evil in our lives?


on on our religion before everyone is born God ask what do you want to be so you have a choise of being a human or an angel . 
But if you choose being a human if you do good on earth you will be better than the angels because humans can love as they can hate but angels doesn’t hat they only do what the god told them to do , but if you do not good on earth you will be worst then the evil


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 18, 2018)

Youssef2101 said:


> So we all chose to be better
> 
> on on our religion before everyone is born God ask what do you want to be so you have a choise of being a human or an angel .
> But if you choose being a human if you do good on earth you will be better than the angels because humans can love as they can hate but angels doesn’t hat they only do what the god told them to do , but if you do not good on earth you will be worst then the evil



are you drinking heavily?

i guess i didn't get asked if i wanted to be an angel or human


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 18, 2018)

if god is 'omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent', he is responsible for evil and meanness. he created satan...


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> are you drinking heavily?
> 
> i guess i didn't get asked if i wanted to be an angel or human


We all forget about that step
Can you still remember about something you did when you where on your mom billy


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> if god is 'omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent', he is responsible for evil and meanness. he created satan...





Sour Wreck said:


> if god is 'omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent', he is responsible for evil and meanness. he created satan...


God created everything God created feelings


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 18, 2018)

Youssef2101 said:


> We all forget about that step
> Can you still remember about something you did when you where on your mom billy


fucking moron


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 18, 2018)

Youssef2101 said:


> God created everything God created feelings


god created evil and meanness as well


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> fucking moron


I am not joking my friend


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> are you drinking heavily?
> 
> i guess i didn't get asked if i wanted to be an angel or human


Can you tell me about something you did when you were at least 2 years old


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> god created evil and meanness as well


The life is like an exam with a bonus


Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 4167459 View attachment 4167460


Google can make insane my brother


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 18, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 4167459 View attachment 4167460


I think that scientists say that every movement we do has a relation with the universe and that doesn’t mean that there is no God


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 18, 2018)

Youssef2101 said:


> I think that scientists say that every movement we do has a relation with the universe and that doesn’t mean that there is no God


All matter is energy condensed to a slow vibration. That energy, all of it, is a physical manifestation of God, including us.

“Ayam Atma Brahma.” “Tat tvam asi.”


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> All matter is energy condensed to a slow vibration. That energy, all of it, is a physical manifestation of God, including us.
> 
> “Ayam Atma Brahma.” “Tat tvam asi.”


I can see that you have a little bit of knowledge about physics but who created that energy (as i know i little bit of science make you an unbeliever but if you go deep on the science trust you will know that their is a creator


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 19, 2018)

Because the Abrahamic "god" is a troll or demon. He doesn't care about you, and only wants domination. 

If this were the true God, or Amitabha, etc, he wouldn't say such things. This god of theirs is a little baby like Trump. 

But unlike Trump haters, or small g god haters, to each their own. Let them be idiots. Just stop the hate ok?

Both sides can become haters. You must be better than them and not fight them the same way they try to dominate you.

Anyway,

Namo Amituofo!


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Because the Abrahamic "god" is a troll or demon. He doesn't care about you, and only wants domination.
> 
> If this were the true God, or Amitabha, etc, he wouldn't say such things. This god of theirs is a little baby like Trump.
> 
> ...


My friend in the Islim. We do have only one God who controls everything ,please if you do have time you can search on google for the 99 names of our God each name describes one of the thing he is capable of and no one can do it .
The messangers like Jesus and Muhammad etc came to the earth to complete our religion and to complete the rules that we must do so the bad soul doesn’t dominate the world and so we don’t have a human extinction because of the bad soul


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 19, 2018)

the world is full of sick fuckers... most of those are into religion...


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 19, 2018)

Youssef2101 said:


> My friend in the Islim. We do have only one God who controls everything ,please if you do have time you can search on google for the 99 names of our God each name describes one of the thing he is capable of and no one can do it .
> The messangers like Jesus and Muhammad etc came to the earth to complete our religion and to complete the rules that we must do so the bad soul doesn’t dominate the world and so we don’t have a human extinction because of the bad soul


Let me talk to Muhammad. Hello? What do you think of Buddhists? 

Hello Buddha2525, nice to meet you. Buddhism is ok, just remember your jizya (tax for the polytheist, aka non-muslim) or else I'll send my Muslim warriors to kill you? Alright? Have a nice day? (Click end of call)

Wow, Muhammad is harsh. I don't think I like him. Let's call Jesus? Ok?

Hello Jesus?

Yes, Buddha2525, how may I help you?

Uh, I'm a Buddhist, what do you think of me?

I was sent only to the lost sheep of Israel.

But what if I'm not from this lost sheep in Israel? Will you still talk to me?

(Click end of call)

Hello? Jesus? Hello? Damn, he hung up on me. Oh well, let's call Amitabha.

Hello Amitabha.

Hey Buddha2525, what's up bro?

I'm good. I'm a Buddhist, can you help me.

If, when I achieve Buddhahood, sentient beings of the ten directions who wish to reborn in my land and recite my name, even only ten times, should fail to be born there relying on the power of my Vow, may I not attain perfect enlightenment.

So you're saying, all I need to do is ask, and you accept me no matter what and will teach me enlightenment in your land? No taxes, no need for being born a sheep of Israel?

Exactly.

Cool, count me in!

Anytime. Nice to meet you.

(Click end of call)

Hmmm, I think I'll go with Amitabha and the Buddha, they aren't bigoted assholes. Sorry, not that there's anything wrong with that per say, but it's just not me. Ok?

Thanks,

Namo Amituofo!


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Let me talk to Muhammad. Hello? What do you think of Buddhists?
> 
> Hello Buddha2525, nice to meet you. Buddhism is ok, just remember your jizya (tax for the polytheist, aka non-muslim) or else I'll send my Muslim warriors to kill you? Alright? Have a nice day? (Click end of call)
> 
> ...


Chill ! 
You need to know that the messangers still only humans how tried so hard to send tge message around the all world in our religion if someone on the world didn’t hear about islam he still can go to the heavan it depends of his acts if it’s good for the humans


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> the world is full of sick fuckers... most of those are into religion...


Their is only some sick fuckers in this world....most of them are nonbelievers ,
The rest are blessed


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 19, 2018)

Youssef2101 said:


> Chill !
> You need to know that the messangers still only humans how tried so hard to send tge message around the all world in our religion if someone on the world didn’t hear about islam he still can go to the heavan it depends of his acts if it’s good for the humans


Then it's not Islam anymore. Muhammad is the messenger of Allah. No questioning. If you question that, they kill you. Your best bet is just pay the jizya, or better yet not allow them to come in the first place.

What you believe isn't islam, it's "he can go to heaven it depends on his acts if it's good for the humans." And that's a good thing to believe. If someone wants to dominate you, the response is "no! go away! leave me alone! I don't want your salvation!"

Otherwise, it's what I said and Islam is: Islam is peace, if and only if, you accept Islam. Otherwise pay the jizya, do not complain, do not pass go, go directly to hell like what happened to my uncle."

Try going to Iran and yelling in a blow horn like in America. I see people all the time in front of courts say "you can go to heaven, just believe in Jesus!" But try that in Iran in front of a Sharia law courthouse, within a few minutes you'll be a smear on the pavement.

Anyway, have a nice day.

Namo Amituofo!


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 19, 2018)

Youssef2101 said:


> Their is only some sick fuckers in this world....most of them are nonbelievers ,
> The rest are blessed


Actually, most of the "sick fuckers" aren't the non-believers. Most of the time a non-believer is only foolish and hurting themselves by being closed minded.

If you go to jails or prisons and talk to those in protected custody, around 99% of rapists, murders, and child molesters are believers, and think that if they pray hard enough to Jesus or Allah in jail, he will deliver them for being one of his faithful and "forgive" their "sins."

So no, most sick fuckers in this world are believers, and their belief is what justifies their actions. Since if they truly had a heart, they wouldn't believe that some super natural entity controls what they do, rather you yourself do. At most, a super natural deity should be a source of inspiration, not a justification of the evils you do.

Sorry, that's just the truth.


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Then it's not Islam anymore. Muhammad is the messenger of Allah. No questioning. If you question that, they kill you. Your best bet is just pay the jizya, or better yet not allow them to come in the first place.
> 
> What you believe isn't islam, it's "he can go to heaven it depends on his acts if it's good for the humans." And that's a good thing to believe. If someone wants to dominate you, the response is "no! go away! leave me alone! I don't want your salvation!"
> 
> ...


My friend do never decide who will go the the heaven or the hell 
Paying the sadaka is only for the homeless o if you have a poor family or for disabled people 
. We don’t have only one messanger of Allah we have a lot and Muhammad is the last messanger of God ,he said that he will be the last messanger


----------



## Youssef2101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Actually, most of the "sick fuckers" aren't the non-believers. Most of the time a non-believer is only foolish and hurting themselves by being closed minded.
> 
> If you go to jails or prisons and talk to those in protected custody, around 99% of rapists, murders, and child molesters are believers, and think that if they pray hard enough to Jesus or Allah in jail, he will deliver them for being one of his faithful and "forgive" their "sins."
> 
> ...


Imagine if there were no religions since ancient times, which means that there would be no rules and we would all be unbelievers in this time what the criminals are going to do: they are not just going to steal or kill 10 or 15 people but they will destroy all humanity


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 19, 2018)

Youssef2101 said:


> My friend do never decide who will go the the heaven or the hell
> Paying the sadaka is only for the homeless o if you have a poor family or for disabled people
> . We don’t have only one messanger of Allah we have a lot and Muhammad is the last messanger of God ,he said that he will be the last messanger


Zakat, the giving of alms to the poor and needy, is one of the five pillars of Islam (the others are declaration of faith, prayer, fasting in Ramadan and Hajj). It is obligatory upon every adult Muslim of sound mind and means.

I read all your hadis. The Quran is for show, to fool the polytheist into believing. Taqiyya much?

I'm not some simpleton polytheist.

If it weren't for the whole clitorectomy, and honor killings, etc, I'd just think you were cute little bearded guys like the Jews and Santa. 

Until I see from your ken: I reject the foul treatment of women, the atrocities we do to homosexuals by throwing them off buildings, etc, it just makes me cry. That's all I can say.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 19, 2018)

Youssef2101 said:


> Imagine if there were no religions since ancient times, which means that there would be no rules and we would all be unbelievers in this time what the criminals are going to do: they are not just going to steal or kill 10 or 15 people but they will destroy all humanity


In 712 Muhammad bin Qasim invaded India and killed most of the Buddhist population because they refused to pay the Jizya. Zoroastrianism was also forced out by Islam.

For thousands of years before Islam, there were believers and unbelievers alike. It's not like Islam had anything to do with this. Sorry, but that's some weird fantasy land story teller there of yours.

The fact is India was a very prosperous nation, that had much tolerance. The intolerance today that exists in India would not be if not for western influence by the British, and from middle eastern Islamic invasions.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 19, 2018)

Youssef2101 said:


> Their is only some sick fuckers in this world....most of them are nonbelievers ,
> The rest are blessed



mentally retarded? or just stupid?


----------



## brewbeer (Jul 23, 2018)

There is no god. God was created by man as a way of controlling other men through fear. In essence, religion is nothing more that an inferior form of government.


----------



## StillBallinSince94 (Aug 9, 2018)

The reason of god being so mean is well explained in Preacher comic book.


----------



## terpnasty (Aug 20, 2018)

brewbeer said:


> There is no god. God was created by man as a way of controlling other men through fear. In essence, religion is nothing more that an inferior form of government.


You're just another sheeple spreading propaganda. You cannot prove God isn't real, just like I can't prove he is real.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 20, 2018)

God is for the weak minded- and those who would control them.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 21, 2018)

terpnasty said:


> You're just another sheeple spreading propaganda. You cannot prove God isn't real, just like I can't prove he is real.


welcome retard


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2018)

why blame god for what people do to each other? whether you believe in free will or not, it exists. no one forces people to make bad choices, they just make them. god doesn't predetermine out fates, we determine them as we go along. the choices you make have repercussions, both positive and negative. 
as i have said before, it's a savage garden, don't go out without your umbrella


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Sep 5, 2018)

Hepheastus420 said:


> We all know he is mean (don't lie....it's a sin that will send you to hell since he's so rude).
> 
> Now I'm going to hell for saying that... eh I tried and failed....


because he is narcissistic


----------



## aquafuge (Sep 5, 2018)

Surprisingly, they can uncover dinosaur bones, skeletons, fossils, even mummified remains from 40,000 years ago but no one has ever uncovered or discovered the remains of any biblical character. go figure...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2018)

aquafuge said:


> Surprisingly, they can uncover dinosaur bones, skeletons, fossils, even mummified remains from 40,000 years ago but no one has ever uncovered or discovered the remains of any biblical character. go figure...


it's hard to know if they have or not, hard to identify who's bones are in a hole in the ground. you have to take the kind of grave, how elaborate it is, and possesions, gifts, fetishes, left at the burial site. then at the time these figures would have been buried, there would have been grave robbers looking for relics to sell. same after some of them may have been relocated, when the crusades rolled through the area, there were a lot of locals selling "relics" to christian invaders. i'm sure nearly all of them were fake, but maybe there were a few real ones in there?


----------



## aussiegrowing (Feb 19, 2020)

Well the Vatican has done a great job in making peiple think that is what Christianty is when infact it's nothing of the same. God isn't mean, God is graceful and long suffering, He became a man and laid his life down and shed his blood for mankind because we are such wretched, dark and wicked beings that are full of sin. It's only our self righteous pride that blocks out the fact that we are the "mean" and evil ones, while God is good and Holy and righteous. God cannot let sin enter heaven, he must punish sin because he is righteous, hell wasn't created for man it was created for the Devil and his angles. We send ourselves to hell by rejecting Gods grace. It was a free gift that Jesus has has given man that if we Believe the Gospel, Jesus blood washes us clean forever and then we are eternally sealed and go to heaven all because of what Jesus did. NOTHING we do can get us to heaven, our righteousness is as filthy rags before God. That's what religion tries to do, they think if they be good and do good deeds and all these works, then they can bribe God. Only by Jesus Christ can we enter eternal life. It's up to YOU to recieve his grace or reject it.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 21, 2020)

Some are always right and some are just obtuse.


----------



## OldMedUser (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 22, 2020)




----------

